# Noble needs a new home and bonding partner (Chandler AZ



## RobertA (Mar 18, 2017)

Recently one of our two rabbits was tragically killed in an accident involving a new dog. It is not presently a smart choice to keep the remaining rabbit. His surviving friend Noble needs to be re-homed with another rabbit he can bond with as soon as possible to help with the grieving process. As a result, proof of ownership of another rabbit is important if you would like to adopt him. There will be a small re-homing fee (~$25). Please don't respond if you own a dog, he is very afraid. 

Physical characteristics: Noble is a 3-4 year old black (looks more brown in photo than in person) male short haired (possibly rex?). Neutered and litter box trained. 

Personality: He's usually very friendly with other rabbits, and is very high energy and quick, which would make him a good match with other rabbits of a similar persuasion. He warmed up to his partner almost instantly (but was a little too friendly for his partner's tastes at first) and I'm sure he'll warm up quickly to your rabbit as well. Very tollarant to handling, although will resist being picked up. 

Likes: Fresh vegetables (kale especially) and berries, graham crackers, raisins. He loves have his face pet more than almost anything. Hiding in cozy places. 

Dislikes: **He is very afraid of dogs and should not be homed with one.** Vacuum noises. 

Will come with litter box, litter and remaining food, digging box, as well as a few toys. Other miscellaneous may be thrown in as we remember/find them. If you have any questions about him, please send an email!

[email protected]

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/6047211555.html


----------



## DoogleTheBunnyPuppy (Jul 10, 2017)

How stupid to let your new dog near your rabbits. And how cruel to make room for a new dog and push out and get rid of your other bunny. Sensible thing would've been to wait til your bunnies had both lived their lives as part of your family, THEN when both are passed naturally, buy a dog. Just utterly selfish on your part to do that. Don't understand folk like you.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jul 10, 2017)

Doogle, how do you know the backstory of this dog? Maybe he/she was on a euthanasia list and it was her/his last hope? All of my pets are death row animals- had I not picked them up THAT DAY they would all be dead. Insulting someone without knowing anything about the situation (calling a person stupid, etc) 1) will not solve the problem, 2) makes people dislike you, 3) won't discourage this behavior in the future, and 4) you have no idea how the dog even got to the rabbits. For all you know, he was kept in a separate room entirely and darted in, broke into the cages and killed them. I understand your frustration, I've worked at so many shelters and so many vet hospitals where people give up their 'beloved' pets for a baby or for a new puppy/kitten, but if we had insulted them, rather than encouraging them, they would have simply repeated the offence in the future.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------

